# Summer vacations.



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Got back this week from taking off a little over 3 weeks away from home. We spent some time in Montana, scenic North Dakota, Minnesota, Wisconsin and Michigan. Saw some beautiful countryside, had some memorable meals (both good and bad), loads of wildlife and of course ROCKHOUNDING! 
A few highlights from our trip.
Went to Glacier National Park on July 7 and saw a grizzly bear. Very cool. Speaking of cool, we drove through a blinding snowstorm on top of Logan Pass that day.
Spent a night at the Two Harbors Lighthouse Bed and Breakfast. Was treated to an "authentic Northern Minnesota breakfast". Yuk. Bought some lefse, those potato tortillas and some brats so we could fit in.
Went rockhounding at Moose Lake in Carlton County, Minnesota and found some great Lake Superior Agates. The best agates are not found by the shores of Lake Superior, they are found in gravel pits. Hot, dusty gravel pits.
The most "happenin" place in Dickinson, North Dakota is the donut shop.
Americans have a passion for huge statues of things of local interest. We have pictures of the 53' Indian, giant chickens, loggers, skiers, voyageurs,vegetables, buffalo, cows, dinosaurs, and Rocky, the Taconite Man.
Went to Toms' Burned Down Cafe. Was there for the famous "luau". Fun, fun, fun, and we left before the party REALLY started.
Ate at a place called "Wild Rice" outside of Bayfield and had a meal that was really excellent. The hit of the night was the chilled carrot and ginger soup. Secretly stole recipe....
Stayed a few nights in Copper Harbor, Michigan. Ended up staying next to someone from Idaho! Small world, isn't it?
Camped in the Porcupine Wilderness and found out what the locals mean when they say "the bugs are bad out there eh?"
I would move to the UP any time. Its my kind of place. Lake Superior is truly spectacular.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey you didn't call me?!?!?!!!

Sounds like you had a great time. 

Kuan


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Did a 4 day stint in Idaho/Wyoming. Stayed in Teton Canyon outside of Driggs. Hiked around. Day tripped to Jackson. I can't stand that place any more. It's all chain stores and idiocy. Just like going to the mall, but with a better back drop. I hate the mall.

Until you get off the beaten track. I was looking for Aeromedix for some specialty outdoor kit and that took me the "barrio" complete with grungy mexican dives where ESL was the rule and some interesting food and stores. And a nice park for the kids to play in. My brother was buying the whole extended family dinner at the Bar J later that night. Dinner stunk, but the entertainment was good. The excursion was in honor of my deceased mother who liked cowboy songs and poetry. 

Took the long way home and went through Yellowstone. Gave the kids the basic touron view of the geysers. Saw about 10 moose and 6 elk. No bears. When they're older we'll do a better trip there. Ate dinner at The Outpost in West Yellowstone. Had the country fried steak and the "salad bar". Small town, small restaurant, I had some fears. The greens were standard low brow fare, but the crudite were a step up and they had good dressings. Soup was a pleasant vegetable barley, almost minestrone like, just lacked the beans. 

I liked West Yellowstone lots more than Jackson. Not so much glitz and glamor. They still had their share of overpried psuedo Western gear, but it didn't overwhelm the town.

The drive out through the Island Park Caldera and the sudden change in the small drop down to the plains was interesting.

Planning a trip into the Uinta mountains, and when it cools down, a trip or two to the redrock country down south.

Phil


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Sounds like you had a great time!!!! I love travelling around the US, seeing places and doing things I haven't done before. There is so much to do and see right here in our own country. Not that I am against travel to other countries (can't wait for my trip to the Mayan Riveria this Fall), but I think that people often forget that there are sights to last a lifetime right here, in the US. Though my schedule won't allow any vacation time this summer (busy time at the resort), Wanda and I do sneak away every so often to explore the local area and experience different B&Bs.


----------

